# Other homones.



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

So, I've read that thyroid issues can screw up other hormones. Ever since I started experiencing thyroid symptoms again, I feel like my other hormones are messed up. PMS is worse, insomnia and headaches before my period and around ovulation, a drop in mood after my period. I am hoping these things even out once they start treating my thyroid, the monthly hormone swings are almost worse that the thyroid swings.

Does this happen to anyone else? This is mostly for the girls but if the guys want to chime in with how their thyroid affects their periods they can.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gudrun said:


> So, I've read that thyroid issues can screw up other hormones. Ever since I started experiencing thyroid symptoms again, I feel like my other hormones are messed up. PMS is worse, insomnia and headaches before my period and around ovulation, a drop in mood after my period. I am hoping these things even out once they start treating my thyroid, the monthly hormone swings are almost worse that the thyroid swings.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else? This is mostly for the girls but if the guys want to chime in with how their thyroid affects their periods they can.


Oh, yes.................a hormone is a hormone is a hormone and so on. If one is skewed, no doubt all the others will be.

A hormone may also regulate the production and release of other hormones. Hormone signals control the internal environment of the body through homeostasis.

Read on... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hormone

It's a sticky wicket to be sure.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, yes.................a hormone is a hormone is a hormone and so on. If one is skewed, no doubt all the others will be.
> 
> A hormone may also regulate the production and release of other hormones. Hormone signals control the internal environment of the body through homeostasis.
> 
> ...


___________________________________________________

My hormones seem messed up too. Doctor ordered saliva testing and just got back the results. Estrogen has gone up and I have no testostrone. I wander what she wants to do now. Also cortisol is low at night.

Can't wait until I see the doctor.
Lauire


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> ___________________________________________________
> 
> My hormones seem messed up too. Doctor ordered saliva testing and just got back the results. Estrogen has gone up and I have no testostrone. I wander what she wants to do now. Also cortisol is low at night.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you!! Are you feeling badly? It might be wise to try and get on track w/thyroid before you consider taking a whole bunch of hormones.

Let us know what the doctor suggests!


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been induced with pitocin 5 times. Could pitocin caused graves or did graves make me so I couldn't go into labor on my own? I have 7 children. I induced myself with castor oil etc... long long labors with the other two.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> I have been induced with pitocin 5 times. Could pitocin caused graves or did graves make me so I couldn't go into labor on my own? I have 7 children. I induced myself with castor oil etc... long long labors with the other two.


Graves' is lying dormant due to gentics. Autoimmune is in your genes. No doubt other family members have a myriad of autoimmune diseases.

Trauma triggers what is already there. Giving birth is considered a trauama.

Castor oil is the "best" for inducing labor.

You are one busy mom; that is for sure!! Goodness!


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Gudrun said:


> Does this happen to anyone else? This is mostly for the girls but if the guys want to chime in with how their thyroid affects their periods they can.


Yeah, you're right, I'm a guy and my periods have not been affected


----------

